# injected or carbureted



## mod9 (Jan 21, 2015)

if building a motor for autocross in a mk1 , what would you do ? carbs or injection ?


----------



## jjvincent (Dec 8, 2003)

If you want to live 30+ years in the past or go drag racing in a sportsman class, it's carbs. As for everything else, fuel injection.


----------

